# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > SmartPhone & Tablet >  Cảm nhận LG 5 chấm giá rẻ - KC550

## phuoc_phuoc5

*Kiểu dáng đẹp, camera lên tới 5 megapixel là ấn tượng đầu tiên khi được “diện kiến” LG KC550. Đây là chiếc điện thoại chụp ảnh lý tưởng với những người thích chụp ảnh nhưng hầu bao không rủng rỉnh là mấy.*

*Thiết kế*
LG KC550 có kiểu dáng khá hấp dẫn, bắt mắt. “Thân hình” cứng cáp cộng với đường viền ngoài bằng bạc càng tạo sự sang trọng. Mặt trước của máy có màn hình rộng rãi, dễ nhìn và các phím định vị được thiết kế phù hợp, dễ sử dụng.
​Trượt thân máy lên trên sẽ để lộ bộ bàn phím phẳng rất dễ đánh và không gây “khó dễ” trong khi soạn thảo e-mail, SMS. Tất nhiên, “ngôi sao” của chiếc điện thoại này chính là chiếc camera 5 megapixel phía sau máy.
Camera tích hợp được bảo vệ bởi một nắp trượt bằng kim loại rất chắc chắn. Chỉ cần trượt nắp đậy là khởi động camera. Để chụp ảnh, bạn cầm máy theo hướng ngang máy.
​---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
Viền bằng bạc càng tăng thêm sự chắc chắn của KC550
​---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
*Tính năng*
Máy ảnh tích hợp của KC550 cho chất lượng ảnh khá tốt trong điều kiện chụp ban ngày và tốc độ cửa trập khá nhanh. Người dùng có thể điều chỉnh một số cài đặt, như cân bằng trắng, độ nhạy sáng ISO 800. Ảnh chụp ban ngày rất tốt, hình ảnh sáng nét và cân bằng giữa màu sắc và độ sáng. Tuy nhiên, trong điều kiện ánh sáng yếu thì chất lượng ảnh không được tốt như mong muốn vì KC550 chỉ có đèn LED tich hợp.
​Với một chiếc camera 5 megapixel mà lại không được hỗ trợ 3G hay Wi-Fi là một điều đáng tiếc đối với KC550. Điều này có nghĩa up ảnh hoặc tải ảnh sẽ diễn ra rất chậm. Người dùng sẽ phải trao đổi ảnh với bạn bè ba ừng kết nối Bluetooth trong phạm vi ngắn. Ngoài ra, không có kết nối 3G, người dùng cũng không thể lướt web, đặc biệt nếu dùng trình duyệt Opera Mini.

KC550 cũng được tích hợp máy nghe nhạc MP3, chỉnh sóng FM.
​---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------



​

----------


## hardest

nhìn em này được để trên cành hoa, chứng tỏ em này cũng nhẹ thôi nhỉ/

----------


## victory355

khi trượt thân máy lên trên sẽ để lộ bộ bàn phím phẳng rất dễ đánh và không gây “khó dễ” trong khi soạn thảo e-mail, SMS. Tất nhiên, “ngôi sao” của chiếc điện thoại này chính là chiếc camera 5 megapixel phía sau máy.

----------


## tungbkhd

Máy ảnh tích hợp của KC550 cho chất lượng ảnh khá tốt trong điều kiện chụp ban ngày và tốc độ cửa trập khá nhanh. Người dùng có thể điều chỉnh một số cài đặt, như cân bằng trắng, độ nhạy sáng ISO 800. Ảnh chụp ban ngày rất tốt, hình ảnh sáng nét và cân bằng giữa màu sắc và độ sáng. Tuy nhiên, trong điều kiện ánh sáng yếu thì chất lượng ảnh không được tốt như mong muốn vì KC550 chỉ có đèn LED tich hợp.

----------


## baoxuyen368

nắp pin của em này vậy thì tháo thế nào bây giờ bạn?

----------


## ilgod

> nhìn em này được để trên cành hoa, chứng tỏ em này cũng nhẹ thôi nhỉ/


Nhầm rồi bồ ơi ! Đâu có để trên cành hoa đâu ?! 
​

----------

